# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Coctails Drinks (part 2)

## truyenthongbaoson

17 JPG | 1630x2470 - 6900x4600 | 23.95 Мb​[download][/download]
[CODE]http://andreydd.ifolder.ru/16610839[code]http://depositfiles.com/files/8ijre2gqs

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/356709081/CoctailsDrinks2.rar
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=11659

----------

